
Brexit: 70 Percent of Tech Workers Considering Leaving UK - Matt_Mickiewicz
http://www.silicon.co.uk/workspace/brexit-70-percent-tech-workers-leaving-uk-211969
======
cpncrunch
It doesn't mean they'll actually carry through with it. How many people
threatened to emigrate to Canada after Trump got elected?

The options are: move to a non-English speaking country (assuming those
countries don't shut off their borders with the UK). Or try to get a visa to
emigrate to Canada, USA, Australia or NZ. Canada is probably the easiest, as
you can get in as a skilled worker, if you fit the criteria and you're
prepared for a long wait.

~~~
tzs
Shouldn't Ireland be on the English speaking list?

It's true that the Irish is the official national language, but the country is
officially bilingual with English as the other official language. In practice,
Ireland is an English-speaking country with a large Irish language presence
(about 40% consider themselves competent in Irish).

For comparison, that's about the same relationship that English and Spanish
have in the Los Angeles/Long Beach/Santa Ana area, or in the Miami/Fort
Lauderdale/Pompano Beach area.

~~~
cpncrunch
>Shouldn't Ireland be on the English speaking list?

Yes, of course. I should know that as I'm from there :)

I kind of just lump Ireland with the UK in my mind (as part of it is in the
UK, and the people and culture are virtually identical to Scotland).

------
lacampbell
Have you been to the UK? That's peoples normal state of mind at any given
point in time.

------
chiefalchemist
A survey of 200...

That's hardly sufficient sample size. Also, how where those 200 selected.

~~~
arjie
Why is it not adequate? Surely one cannot say without knowing their sampling
method.

~~~
chiefalchemist
Ok. Fair enough. But if you imagine all the potential possibilities as to why,
when, etc. then it hardly seems reliable. I can't imagine that in London alone
200 represents the depth and breadth of ppl.

------
youngtaff
Sample size is way too small…

But as a British national, I'm actively in the process of looking at elsewhere

